# Princeton Winter 2014 -- Saturday, February 15, 2014



## Alan Chang (Jan 15, 2014)

*Results.* Results are up! https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=PrincetonWinter2014

*Next Princeton competition.* Who knows? This is my last semester at Princeton.  If you want more competitions, maybe you should put that in the survey, so I can convince the other cube club members to organize more.  Speaking of survey...

*Survey.* If you enjoyed the competition, please let us know! It’ll make the staff and volunteers happy!  If you have complaints, that’s great too! We're sending out a survey so that we can run better competitions for you all in the future! Please take a moment to fill out a survey:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...mkey=dEMzejFXOU5hQ1hoazdVMDJTS0hySFE6MA#gid=0

*Pictures.* If you have any nice pictures you would like to share, please send them to me! We would love to put them up in a photo album here: https://plus.google.com/u/0/b/106169960620029499029/photos/106169960620029499029/albums

*Videos.* If you have videos up on YouTube that you'd like to share, please send me the links. I'll find a place to post all of them. 

------ old stuff below --------

We're finally having another competition! Yay! Registration closes on Saturday 2/8.

http://www.cubingusa.com/princetonwinter2014/index.php

Message from TheCubicle.us: "TheCubicle.us will be vending and providing prizes. We'll be selling most of the popular speedcubes as well as providing some cube lubrication/customization services."

Check our the competition poster:


----------



## Divineskulls (Jan 15, 2014)

I'll definitely be there.


----------



## a small kitten (Jan 15, 2014)

Oh, hello.


----------



## Kian (Jan 15, 2014)

It has now been announced.

The psych sheet is currently hilarious.


----------



## brandbest1 (Jan 15, 2014)

Hooray for Square-1 and Skewb!

If I'm not invited to the HMMT the next week, I'll definitely be there!


----------



## cityzach (Jan 16, 2014)

I'll most likely be there lol


----------



## BoBoGuy (Jan 16, 2014)

Yay!
EDIT: lol Alan Chang and I have the same 3x3 average.


----------



## Kian (Jan 16, 2014)

BoBoGuy said:


> Yay!
> EDIT: lol Alan Chang and I have the same 3x3 average.



Tie goes to the organizer. I'm pretty sure that's in the regulations.


----------



## Alan Chang (Feb 2, 2014)

A reminder that pre-registration is closing in less than a week!


----------



## Alan Chang (Feb 9, 2014)

I've decided to extend registration until Monday 11:59pm.

Also, cutoff times have been posted: http://www.cubingusa.com/princetonwinter2014/events.php


----------



## brandbest1 (Feb 13, 2014)

Shoot wat just realized this is 2 days away...


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 15, 2014)

Kevin Costello: 32.45 4x4 NAR average
Brandon Lin: 13.05 SQ1 NAR average


----------



## brandbest1 (Feb 15, 2014)

Justin Mallari: 10.38 OH NAR Single


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 15, 2014)

brandbest1 said:


> Justin Mallari: 10.38 OH NAR Single



Video?


----------



## cityzach (Feb 16, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Video?



It's on vid. Hasn't been uploaded yet.


----------



## Noahaha (Feb 16, 2014)

Highlight of the comp:


----------



## animeshsareen12 (Feb 16, 2014)

Rowe's just like..."WAT"


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 16, 2014)

cityzach said:


> It's on vid. Hasn't been uploaded yet.



Okay, thanks.


----------



## Kian (Feb 16, 2014)

We found keys outside the venue and turned them in at the information desk. They had a YMCA logo on them. Not likely it's one of our guys, but I just wanted to give anyone who might be looking for them a heads up.


----------



## Alan Chang (Feb 16, 2014)

*Results.* The results are not up officially on the WCA website yet, but they will be soon. For now, you can view the unofficial results at http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=386. (Let us know if something looks wrong!)

*Next Princeton competition.* Who knows? This is my last semester at Princeton.  If you want more competitions, maybe you should put that in the survey, so I can convince the other cube club members to organize more.  Speaking of survey...

*Survey.* If you enjoyed the competition, please let us know! It’ll make the staff and volunteers happy!  If you have complaints, that’s great too! We're sending out a survey so that we can run better competitions for you all in the future! Please take a moment to fill out a survey:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...mkey=dEMzejFXOU5hQ1hoazdVMDJTS0hySFE6MA#gid=0

*Pictures.* If you have any nice pictures you would like to share, please send them to me! We would love to put them up in a photo album here: https://plus.google.com/u/0/b/106169960620029499029/photos/106169960620029499029/albums

*Videos.* If you have videos up on YouTube that you'd like to share, please send me the links. I'll find a place to post all of them.


----------



## brandbest1 (Feb 16, 2014)

2x2 - didn't do it
3x3 - FINALLy broke my comp pb's after 2 years
4x4 - omg that was.... ummm horrific
5x5 - lol didn't do that
Pyraminx - decent 8-ish average, but didn't suck
Square-1 - self-explanatory (NAR)
Clock - lolclock nope 
Skewb - considering no practice, i'd say pretty good average
3x3 OH - ugh
3x3 BLD - finally got a success after a period of no BLD for 1 month

Also DYK...
4 BRANDONS AND 1 BRENDAN??????


----------



## Alan Chang (Feb 16, 2014)

Results are up! https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=PrincetonWinter2014

I win the "competitor with oldest WCA id" award! But I didn't get anything... I'm going to complain to the organizer.

Also, when I went to bed last night, I had a hard time falling asleep. I kept hearing names of people being called (e.g., "Kian Barry, please bring up your cube!"). Ahh I'm probably going crazy. xD


----------



## rowehessler (Feb 17, 2014)

did anyone find a zhanchi? i left my cube there i think


----------



## XTowncuber (Feb 17, 2014)

rowehessler said:


> did anyone find a zhanchi? i left my cube there i think



I think you're confused, didn't Andrew Ricci smash it?


----------



## Alan Chang (Feb 17, 2014)

Rowe, Nick saw it and recognized it was yours. He's holding onto it right now.


----------



## Ernie Pulchny (Feb 17, 2014)

Skewb: 9.58 average


Spoiler



[youtubehd]BrmxcWCTA1U[/youtubehd]



3x3: 13.37 average


Spoiler



[youtubehd]Qae4wI6QKUM[/youtubehd]



Pyraminx: 7.49 average


Spoiler



[youtubehd]5-Zixyn0t7c[/youtubehd]


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 17, 2014)

Just noticed Rowe's second round average. Wow, could have been an easy NAR!


----------



## rowehessler (Feb 17, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Just noticed Rowe's second round average. Wow, could have been an easy NAR!


yeah, needed a 9.08 or better. to get sub8 i only needed sub 8.27. how ironic


----------



## rowehessler (Feb 17, 2014)

Alan Chang said:


> Rowe, Nick saw it and recognized it was yours. He's holding onto it right now.


thank you, i messaged him and he's sending it to me


----------



## ncube (Mar 15, 2014)

After 3 weeks I realized that I have someone's florian modded 5x5. I think I recall somebody looking for a 5x5, and I took it by accident as it looks very similar to mine. Half bright stickers with light blue stickers. PM me if you're missing a 5x5!


----------

